#  1 8.2 -

## d1agn0z

! !  1 8.2   -         /   . 
  ,   ?

----------


## Bazil

2.0.    .

----------


## d1agn0z

.  - . 
     ?

----------


## Bazil

,   ,   , ..      .      ,     . 1        ,   Adobe.       ...  :Smilie:   .

----------


## d1agn0z

> ,   ,   , ..      .      ,     . 1        ,   Adobe.       ...   .


 - ,  ,    Bazil,                ?   CD ,      ;    ,          ,         .  
  "   ,
    , , ?" 
Re:  .
___________________________________
    - ,   ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## Bazil

*d1agn0z*,  :Smilie: 
        ,      - 1999 .    -  ,    , ..   .  NFR    ,     .        ,   .    Ubuntu,     - 1   .
MS Office    ,  OpenOffice,       Gnumeric.     Gimp -   ,      ..
       .     ,        .
      ,   , ..     .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   , ..     .


   ,      .


   1  ,     .

----------


## Bazil

> 1  ,     .


 ,   .     ,   ..  .



> ,      .


       ,  RIAA.   .         ,     ,        .      ,     (  ),     .
      .  ,                  ...       ,    ,  ,   .

----------

,    1 8,2  "    "

----------


## Bazil

**,    ?     41 .         .       ,         .

----------

